# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, this has been one of the easier plants for me to bloom in my terrarium. Growing in just a few inches of water, gravel substrate with 6 years of accumulated frog poop and decayed plants.
Uhm, anyway, this is actually the second Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia to bloom for me in that tank. I had planted about 8 crypts in the tank about 4 years ago and thought all but three had died, but for some reason they have all returned from rhizome (dormant I guess). The terrarium gets two T8 Flourescent lights, and some morning sunshine around the summer solstice.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup thats pontederifolia, one of my favorites. If you pot one up you can propigate them out pretty fast. I had one plant in a 4" pot produce over 50 new plants over the course of one year.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, thats a fast grower, I didnt realize. I thought that I had planted the on that is flowering, not that it had grown from the original. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks pretty, why don't you show us a whole tank shot


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

OK I will, later tonight.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Here are some views of the tank. It is a 29 gallon fish tank that has been a terrarium since March 2004. I think I have about 5 species of crypt, and I don't know what I did with my list/map of where I put them in the tank. Currently the water level is low and I seem to notice that thats when the Crypts flower in the tank.
I have wendetii but it has never bloomed for me for some reason, even though it was the first crypt in the tank. 

The blooming plant is in the front center, as you can see the bloom decided to open facing the back of the terrarium, so you can imagine the acrobatics I had to do to get the picture I posted yesterday :-({|=
Anyhow, the last two pics show you the water feature and the different locations of all the cyrpts I have.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh and here are the inhabitants, plus one _Anubias_ bloom that was hiding behind one crypt leaf.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool!

I love the raw feel to it, very natural. Frogs look happy


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

see, i told you showing the whole thing is much better! love your set up!!!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------

